# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: Poison Frogs: Biology, Species and Captive Husbandry

## Johnny O. Farnen

*Poison Frogs: Biology, Species and Captive Husbandry*
By Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel, and Schmidt
Serpents Tale NHBD, Jan. 2007 Edition
668 pages





A stroke of luck allowed me to purchase this book for pennies on the dollar. I suspect the retail pricing of this gorgeous hardcover keeps most people away from it. At $165.00 USD on Amazon, many university textbooks are cheaper! I managed to find a used copy at a book sale for $20.00 USD.

Yes, the pricing is intense, but this is one of the very few books you will get what you pay for. In my opinion, this is the definitive guide to keeping Dart Frogs. One thousand color pictures, detailed breeding and feeding information, and unique to this book: Species specific vivaria construction. The slant is on frogs of Central and South America, but a few of the island going populations are covered in here too.

Another detailed section on identification and treatment of illnesses makes this book indispensable for the serious Dart frog breeder and Herpetological Veterinarians.

I personally am not a dart frog kind of hobbyist. After reading this book through, I am sure I am going to skip keeping dart frogs.  :EEK!: 
However, as herp books go, this is one of the gems, comparable to the Petranka guide for caudates of North America. Do not let the hefty price scare you off. If you are into Dart frogs on a wide scale, you are a fool not to own this book.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for the review Johnny.  I'll keep a note of that title  :Wink: .

----------

